

Don’t build a product unless you can validate it - owens99
http://pando.com/2014/01/13/dont-build-a-product-unless-you-can-validate-it/

======
pedalpete
The problem with this article is your idea isn't completely validated until
people are paying for it (or just using it if your goal isn't to make a
business of it). Going out and talking to people is great, getting them to
commit dollars to get you to build it, even better. But the whole reason MVP
exists is to get the validation that your idea is on the right track. It
doesn't have to be perfect, but you get the feedback which will help shape the
idea. Of course, the danger here is that the feedback becomes the form of 'it
will be successful if I can just add x feature'.

